# Best Brompton upgrades?



## Melvil (2 Aug 2016)

Hi - as some of you know I have a relatively new Brompton S6L which, with some new Ergon GP2's, I am very happy with. Only a bag and maybe some new bars to go and I think that will be it for the time being...

...However, it did get me thinking about what kind of upgrades you all have done to your Bromptons and if there are any excellent and simple upgrades that I have missed? What things have you done that have made a difference?

Cheers

Mel


----------



## 12boy (2 Aug 2016)

Rechargeable LEDs are good. I like 2 way SPDs, clip on one side, flat on the other.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2016)

12boy said:


> . I like 2 way SPDs, clip on one side, flat on the other.


Don't they stick out get in the way when folded (and take lumps out of your leg when carrying)? My folding pedal does if I forget to fold it.


----------



## 12boy (3 Aug 2016)

Hasn't been much of an issue, as I like to carry the bike by grabbing the frame in front of the seat post. The bike came with a folding left side pedal but the 2 inches saved didn't equal the benefits of pedals I find comfortable and efficient.


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Aug 2016)

The seat height stop - so I never have to wonder if I've got the seat post at the right position. Only a fiver so possibly the cheapest upgrade you can do.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Aug 2016)

The old brake levers to the new ones!


----------



## Nibor (3 Aug 2016)

T4tomo said:


> The old brake levers to the new ones!


HIs is a relatively new bike so should already have them


----------



## T4tomo (3 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> HIs is a relatively new bike so should already have them


Hence the !

The good thing about Bromptons is they evolve and if something needs upgrading, generally Brompton do it and put it on the next years model. It's a shame I broke my crank before the new spider cranks came out.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Aug 2016)

A dynamo front light is, I think, the only thing I'd add to mine.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Aug 2016)

For me, its the T-bag touring pannier, a set of SPDs and a different saddle.I've now got a 44/34 chainset to give me some climbing / touring gear options.


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Aug 2016)

8-speed gears, SON hub dynamo, Brooks saddle, Brompfication hinge-clamps & easy wheels.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Aug 2016)

Rolhoff Speed Hub, Stainless steel rear frame, titanium full size rear rack, Disc brakes front & Rear, new forks to accommodate Hope Disc Hub, Shimano Saint pedals, Tioga Riser bars, ProCraft I-grips bar ends, Odi lock on grips, Brooks B17, Easy Wheels and extending seat post, Brompton Tool, Mini O Bag, T Bag, Brompton cover with Saddle Bag.
Apart from that it's all original.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Aug 2016)

MKS QR pedals and a telescopic seat post.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Aug 2016)

50/34 chainset.


----------



## Kell (8 Aug 2016)

Monkii Clip and Monkii Cage.

Holds water bottles in the Summer and the battery for my light in the winter.

My first fitting:









But I've now moved it to a better place, so it when it's folded, it doesn't stick out any further than the bars.






http://www.cyclemiles.co.uk/shop/brompton-gifts/monkii-clip/#.V6ioHaNwapo
http://www.cyclemiles.co.uk/shop/brompton-gifts/monkii-cage-bicycle-bottle-cage/#.V6ioiaNwapo


----------



## Kell (8 Aug 2016)

The one I'm not sure about so far, is my 'C' bag. I made the move from a rucksack about a month ago.

I think it would be fine if your commute/journey involved leaving the house, getting on your bike and then getting off it again at the other end. And you wanted to remain as sweat free as possible.

However, with mutli-modal journeys like mine (car, train, bike) I don't think it's as good a solution as a rucksack. Plus, I use my Brompton for exercise (choosing to cycle 7+ miles instead of the 2.5 mile direct route) so I get sweaty anyway.

Carrying a Brompton with luggage attached up and down stairs is cumbersome and painful. And while I read that it's possible to fold the bike with the luggage attached, it's difficult to do, so it means extra time faffing about getting it off, and then carrying two things rather than just one.

It is, however, entirely down to your usage and I'm sure many (if not most) people would find them perfect. And if you need to carry something heavy, it's far better on the bike.


----------



## srw (8 Aug 2016)

Carrying two things (Brompton and luggage) is, in my experience, easier than carrying one (Brompton). The bag seems to act as a nice counterweight in my left hand to the bike in my right. The layout of my local station means that unless I get off a stop early and ride the 3 miles up a nasty draggy incline home I have to hoick bag and bike over a footbridge.

Inspired by this thread, I've now fitted Ergons to my Brompton. I'd forgotten that for the front of one of our tandems I'd bought a pair of Ergons with bar ends to replace the flat Ergons it originally came with - and only got around to fitting one of them. So on both tandem and Brompton I've now got one flat Ergon and one with a little nubbly bar end. It seems to work for me. The fancy titanium and carbon mini-rack I fitted is nice, but I'm not convinced it's _quite_ worth the price I paid - time will tell when I actually put something on it. The 8-speed gear upgrade, on the other hand, is worthwhile now I'm beginning to get it tamed.


----------



## smutchin (8 Aug 2016)

T4tomo said:


> The old brake levers to the new ones!



Totally agree with this. The new brake levers are infinitely superior to the old ones.


----------



## mjr (9 Aug 2016)

Kell said:


> Carrying a Brompton with luggage attached up and down stairs is cumbersome and painful.


Carrying any bike with luggage still attached is a world of discovering that the centre of gravity now isn't where it usually is!


----------



## rualexander (9 Aug 2016)

Ben at Kinetics seems to have developed a rear pannier rack that folds with the bike.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cycleologist/28487140140/
Looks to be a prototype at the moment, as no sign of it on his Kinetics website.


----------

